# 2002 Altima clicking/humming noise when excelerating



## Dispatcher911 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a 2002 Altima and im having a clicking niose, some what it's hard to descirbe. Its a clicking, humming type noise thats coming from the right side of the engine bay. It happens for a sec. when i start the car and then it goes away. It also happens off and on when i excelerate in the lower gears. As i speed up the noise seems to go away. I was told to try a higher grade of gas b/c i was using 87. So i tried 93 and the noise isnt as loud now. But it's still there. Can anyone help me please.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

How many miles on it and what engine ya got?


----------



## Dispatcher911 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have around 92,000 miles on it.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It is likely the AC pulley bearing going bad or the CV joint.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Our '02 Altima had the same kind of noise. The car had a little over 100k miles when we traded it in.


----------

